# Looking forward to road trip in about 3 wks



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 23, 2020)

My contract in Houston will be finished in  mid February and I plan to hit the road for home (South Georgia) and make at least a couple stops on the way.  First, Covington, Louisiana—my Dad’s home town. Never been there...might find some kinfolk! . Then I want to take in Monroe, Alabama, home of Harper Lee (To Kill a Mockingbird).  
should be a good time to do this route... as the author Gwen Bristow observed, “February in the Deep South is Blue and Gold.”


----------



## terry123 (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome! What kind of work are you involved with?    Do you enjoy moving from city to city?  South Georgia sounds like a lovely place to live!  I have always lived in the south and don't think this southern girl would enjoy living in any other area.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

Sounds like you're excited for a wonderful road trip, I hope you have great fun, and maybe find some relatives on the way.

As an Englisher ( as my American friend would call me) I have no idea of the distances involved..is it very far from Houston to South Georgia... ?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 24, 2020)

*Enjoy the adventure!*


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 24, 2020)

Have a wonderful time! I always loved a road trip. I have friends in both Alabama n Georgia. I hope you have great weather n have a safe trip!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 88841
> *Enjoy the adventure!*


Yeah.  Let's go.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 24, 2020)

Road trips and relocation trips can be fun and interesting. We've done both. On our last relocation trip, from northeastern Florida back to Colorado, as we could see The Rockies in the distance, we thought "we're back home". For us, it was very cool to see all of the farm-ranchland, cattle grazing, etc. that we had missed for 10 1/2 years.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 24, 2020)

As an Englisher ( as my American friend would call me) I have no idea of the distances involved..is it very far from Houston to South Georgia... ?
[/QUOTE]

hollydolly, it’s about 900 miles.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 24, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Welcome! What kind of work are you involved with?    Do you enjoy moving from city to city?
> 
> I am a travel RN, doing hospice nursing.  I do enjoy seeing other parts of the country!  Been to Seattle, Lexington, Grand Rapids and Houston.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 25, 2020)

Sounds like a very rewarding job and you get to see great places !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 25, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> The Rockies in the distance, we thought "we're back home". For us, it was very cool to see all of the farm-ranchland, cattle grazing, etc. that we had missed for 10 1/2 years.


Welcome back, CR!  Glad to see you made it.

I recall when my wife and I made our first road trip to the west coast many decades ago.  Eastern Colorado is very flat, and at our first sight of the mountains on the western horizon our reaction was "Hmmm ... they don't look all that big".  That impression slowly changed as we drove on (and on and on), and we were suitably impressed by the next day when we were camping at 14,000 feet!


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2020)

I flew over the Rockies hundreds, well, probably thousands of times. I never tired of seeing the snow over the tops of the peaks in July and August when it would be sweltering elsewhere. 

We would be flying anywhere between 35,000 and 42,000 feet and it would look like I could reach out and touch them. Really beautiful, especially in the early evenings.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> As an Englisher ( as my American friend would call me) I have no idea of the distances involved..is it very far from Houston to South Georgia... ?



This tempts my sense of humor ( or mischievousness?) to invent answers for you. 

It's about as far as the North pole is from you, Holly. 
Or about as far as Cape Town, South Africa, is from you, in the opposite direction, I'd say.


It sounds like a great and fun adventure to me, Cinnamon Sugar !

Btw, when I read the real reply, I was surprised it is as far as it is. 
And  I'm from the U.S. The joke's on me!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> As an Englisher ( as my American friend would call me) I have no idea of the distances involved..is it very far from Houston to South Georgia... ?



hollydolly, it’s about 900 miles.
[/QUOTE]
 thanks muchly...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

Kaila said:


> This tempts my sense of humor ( or mischievousness?) to invent answers for you.
> 
> It's about as far as the North pole is from you, Holly.
> Or about as far as Cape Town, South Africa, is from you, in the opposite direction, I'd say.
> ...


 just soyaknow... Cape town is a 12 hour flight from here,.,...


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2020)

It took me a total of 28 hours to get to Singapore.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

@CinnamonSugar 
Will you have a set pre-planned itinerary, or will you have a flexible schedule,
 for your upcoming road trip?

@oldman 
That must have been a very long flight, perhaps back years ago, when you were in the Service?

I've never taken that long a flight.
Nice thing about driving places, is you can stop and get out, or rest, when you want or need to.

But there are some places, you just cannot drive to!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @CinnamonSugar
> Will you have a set pre-planned itinerary, or will you have a flexible schedule,
> for your upcoming road trip?
> 
> Tentatively, Houston TX to Covington Louisiana day 1; Covington to Monroe, AL day two.  Day Three, home to Vidalia GA.


----------

